# Prescription glasses



## jayquiambao (22 Jan 2013)

I'm not to sure if this topic has been brought up but I wear prescription glasses and do I have to get sports goggles for basic? Or do hey have a certain frame I could get from a store nearby?  Thanks.


----------



## dangerboy (22 Jan 2013)

You can wear your normal glasses, you don't have to go out and buy anything.


----------



## west_coaster (22 Jan 2013)

Hey Jay, what trade you going into?



			
				jayquiambao said:
			
		

> I'm not to sure if this topic has been brought up but I wear prescription glasses and do I have to get sports goggles for basic? Or do hey have a certain frame I could get from a store nearby?  Thanks.


----------



## NSDreamer (22 Jan 2013)

The only special thing out there for us glasses times are prescription inserts for your ballistics and gas mask. Which you definately do not need for basic and the forces will supply when you need them


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jan 2013)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> The only special thing out there for us glasses times are prescription inserts for your ballistics and gas mask. Which you definately do not need for basic and the forces will supply when you need them



The gas hut is no longer done in Basic?  Holy crap....  :


----------



## dangerboy (22 Jan 2013)

You still do the Gas Hut during basic training, however you don't really need the gas mask inserts to do it.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (22 Jan 2013)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> The only special thing out there for us glasses times are prescription inserts for your ballistics and gas mask. Which you definately do not need for basic and the forces will supply when you need them



The CF will provide you with Prescription inserts for Ballistics? I was unaware of this, I've slowly been adjusting to contact lenses. Perhaps the OP should consider them? Can anyone offer input?


----------



## Pandora114 (22 Jan 2013)

Do not do contact lenses.  The Field phase will make it darn near impossible to care for them properly.  You'll wind up with Pinkeye or worse...Ugh.  Stay with glasses...find a way to get one or two very cheap pairs, and one nice pair to wear out/for grad ect.  The cheap pairs are for the field in case they get crushed/broken.

clearlycontacts.ca usually has great deals on glasses.


----------



## MikeL (22 Jan 2013)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> The CF will provide you with Prescription inserts for Ballistics? I was unaware of this, I've slowly been adjusting to contact lenses. Perhaps the OP should consider them? Can anyone offer input?



Yes, inserts are available for the BEW and Gas Mask.  I never really heard much about it until I finished my training and arrived at my first unit.  Took something like 7-8 months until those inserts arrived.. by then I had already just had LASIK done so I never got a chance to try them.  I heard they give a fishbowl type perspective when worn with BEW - for some people anyways.

You go to the MIR to start the process from what I remember.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2013)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> The CF will provide you with Prescription inserts for Ballistics? I was unaware of this, I've slowly been adjusting to contact lenses. Perhaps the OP should consider them? Can anyone offer input?



They're ordered from the same people who you order your glasses from at the MIR. Took a month or two for mine to show up, but I had LASIK done after my tour as well, and didn't use them much. I did get a gas hut out of them and it was awesome being able to see.


----------



## chrisf (22 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Yes, inserts are available for the BEW and Gas Mask.  I never really heard much about it until I finished my training and arrived at my first unit.  Took something like 7-8 months until those inserts arrived.. by then I had already just had LASIK done so I never got a chance to try them.  I heard they give a fishbowl type perspective when worn with BEW - for some people anyways.



I don't know about "fish bowl" but definitly changed size/perspective...

Everything looked smaller... we were drawing ammo the first day I got mine, it resulted in a brief comical argument when I tried to return some C6 ammo, looked just like C9 belts to me.


----------



## IBX.Lee (22 Jan 2013)

Hey what's the deal with LASIK (it's always funny for me thinking of people getting LASIK since that's also a horse blood thinner...), how long do you have to wait before you're good to go with the CF? 
Also Combat Engineer is combat arms and hence needs a V3, right? I'm worried I'll be V4...


----------



## jayquiambao (23 Jan 2013)

west_coaster said:
			
		

> Hey Jay, what trade you going into?



Medical Technician - Land


----------



## Scott (23 Jan 2013)

IBX.Lee said:
			
		

> Hey what's the deal with LASIK (it's always funny for me thinking of people getting LASIK since that's also a horse blood thinner...), how long do you have to wait before you're good to go with the CF?



This has been covered repeatedly, try searching.


----------



## CF_wife (23 Jan 2013)

On a note.. my husband is at BMQ right now.  He went with 2 pairs of glasses (his prescription is mild) and they provided him with 2 more in week 2.  They are more basic, but get the job done - his plan is to use these for Farnham time.


----------

